# The year of the pump!



## ruthelliot (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,
Ben had his review yesterday and the long and short of it is that despite a very difficult few months his results are actually a bit better with his hba1c dropping from 8.2 to 7.9. The big news is that having thought we still had a huge fight on our hands to get a pump we were told that its pretty much a certainty that he'll get one in the next 6-12months. Left feeling really positive and excited and still am though I must admit the nerves are now creeping in. Think its just the fear of the unknown - a million questions now buzzing around my head (none if which I even need to be thinking about just now but cant help it!). Anyway at least its something positive to look towards and am very relieved we dont need to fight for it anymore.
Ruth


----------



## bev (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Ruth,
That is great news.Do you know what pump you can have yet or do you get a choice.Bev


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 13, 2011)

They haven't mentioned yet. I have medtronic in my head but I dont know if thats because they've mentioned it in the past or not. If they dont give us a choice is there any that aren't great or have particular problems. If it made a huge difference if we could 'upgrade' ourselves I'd be willing to do so. Do they all have the alarms in case they go low at night? This is one of our biggest worries with Ben - though again they tried to reassure us that nothing bad would happen - I did have to ask if she would be as confident with her child and she admitted she wouldn't!


----------



## Monica (Jan 13, 2011)

That's brilliant news!

I'm still hoping to hear about us going on a pump show. I guess I won't hear anything unless I pester. Next appointment is in March.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2011)

Great newsabout the pump possibility! Bev or Adrienne know most about it, but I think you need separate sensors to provide alarms for lows and these aren't always paid for by the PCT.


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2011)

Brillaint news


----------



## bev (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Ruthelliot,

Medtronic are the only ones at present that have a built-in CGM (sensors) - but there are others coming out in future which will also have a CGM - I think (?) Animas are doing one. However, the Dexcom is a great CGM - but it is another seperate device to wear on the body. There is a pump with a remote control which might be good for a little child as you wouldnt have to stop them playing or move them when asleep to sort out the pump - but I cant remember which one it is - may be the 'spirit combo'. If you need any more advice just ask.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2011)

bev said:


> There is a pump with a remote control which might be good for a little child as you wouldnt have to stop them playing or move them when asleep to sort out the pump - but I cant remember which one it is - may be the 'spirit combo'. If you need any more advice just ask.Bev



There are 2 pumps with remote control The DanaR and the combo.


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Bev, I'm sure i will have more questions as it gets closer to becoming a reality - will try not to bug you too much! 
Ruth


----------



## bev (Jan 13, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> There are 2 pumps with remote control The DanaR and the combo.



Hi Pumper_Sue,

I have heard of the DanaR but dont know much about it - do you know anyone who uses one. I thought it was the 'combo' but wanted to be certain - thanks.Bev


----------



## bev (Jan 13, 2011)

ruthelliot said:


> Thanks Bev, I'm sure i will have more questions as it gets closer to becoming a reality - will try not to bug you too much!
> Ruth



Hi Ruthelliot,
Dont worry about asking questions - I asked lots before we chose the Medtronic - you have to keep it for four years - so you might aswell make sure it fits your childs needs. I forgot to mention that there is also a new Medtronic pump coming out that is smaller.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper_Sue,
> 
> I have heard of the DanaR but dont know much about it - do you know anyone who uses one. I thought it was the 'combo' but wanted to be certain - thanks.Bev



Hi Bev,
This is the DanaR http://www.advancedtherapeuticsuk.com/node/372
I'm going for the DanaR for my next pump as due one in a few mths time.
I know a couple of people who have the DanaR and they do like it.
The firm distributing it have taken on the DanaR after Smiths medical stopped making the Cozmo with no warning to anyone. I would love another cozmo but it's not to be 
Roche make the combo.
http://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/products/insulinpumps/combo.html


----------



## bev (Jan 13, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Bev,
> This is the DanaR http://www.advancedtherapeuticsuk.com/node/372
> I'm going for the DanaR for my next pump as due one in a few mths time.
> I know a couple of people who have the DanaR and they do like it.
> ...



Hi Pumper Sue,

That looks really nice. I tried to look at the 'specifications' but the page was broken. It would be interesting to know your thoughts on it when you get it up and running as its always good to get a 'real' opinion rather than the companies line.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper Sue,
> 
> That looks really nice. I tried to look at the 'specifications' but the page was broken. It would be interesting to know your thoughts on it when you get it up and running as its always good to get a 'real' opinion rather than the companies line.Bev



Hi Bev,
If you go back to the link then click on the virtual pump, you can then click on specifications which does work. That's my daily exercise done for the day


----------

